# ram mouth fighting used to help sex?



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey i have a male bolvian ram and a female bolivian ram that i am sure of hte sexes, (picked out by breeder and gauranteed) I recently bought a german gold ram juvenile who is beginning to get bigger and hes starting to mouth wrestle or fight with the female bolivian ram. I was led to believe that mouth fighting was a normal behavior for rams, (its not violent just assertive and usually only a couple of seconds long) anyway this little gold ram could be either sex but

does anyone know if mouth fighting occurs between males and females, males and males, or just two females. I would like to be able to know how to sex the gold ram cause i know the bolivians. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not sure about rams but I know that angels do that to test each other before they mate. Maybe thats what they are doing.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe your golden ram is trying to steal your manram's lady. Since one of my golden rams has died, the remaining female golden ram has fights with the female bolivian ram all the time. Meanwhile, my manram just cowers underneath a piece of bark. He doesn't like violence.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Male and female cichlids will fight together just as two males or two females would. So just because two fish look the same and are both at each others throats, don't asume that they're both of the same sex.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks cichlid man thats what i wanted to know, i guess ill just wait until i get another gold ram and they spawn to see whos who.


----------

